# PS3'S Are Shit!



## METH LAB (May 4, 2010)

Im allready on my second ps3 which is practically brand new, so on sunday night i decide to play some music on it whilst i relax on the sofa... sounds like a very old tape player.. music wavering in and out all f*cked up.  

Tried various cd's, all sound the same. The music on games is fine *shrug*

I have to get yet another one now 

CRAP!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2010)

Mine's fine.

HTH.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2010)

Still more reliable that the 360... had to replace mine 3 times in the first week


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2010)

My 360 is fine too.

I pwn this thread.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2010)

Both my XBox 360's and my PS3 are fine. (Not tried the Wii)

I pwn this thread.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2010)

My DSLite is also fine. As is my original Playstation and my Master System II and my Mega Drive.

I pwn this thread.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2010)

Don't make me list it all....


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2010)

Until you list it all I pwn this thread.


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2010)

Get your cocks out already.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2010)

Still has 2 working spectrums


i PWN this thread


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2010)

I don't have a cock. I have a working vagina. 

I pwn this thread.


----------



## METH LAB (May 4, 2010)

What does 'i pwn this thread' mean?


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> What does 'i pwn this thread' mean?



Replace the P with an O


----------



## METH LAB (May 4, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> Replace the P with an O



I still dont get it


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2010)

own or owned

It means "dominated," roughly, in the most geeky, unsubtle way of demonstrating one-upmanship. It's hyperbolic, sarcastic, and most often used online, which is ironic due to the fact that"owning" anyone in a virtual setting is hardly a real achievement. It borders on wish fullfllment, to transform the online game, chat board, and etc.into something real, with real "boundaries," that people can come to possess through their typing skills and nerdy rhetoric.

there ya go


----------



## METH LAB (May 4, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> own or owned
> 
> It means "dominated," roughly, in the most geeky, unsubtle way of demonstrating one-upmanship. It's hyperbolic, sarcastic, and most often used online, which is ironic due to the fact that"owning" anyone in a virtual setting is hardly a real achievement. It borders on wish fullfllment, to transform the online game, chat board, and etc.into something real, with real "boundaries," that people can come to possess through their typing skills and nerdy rhetoric.
> 
> there ya go



i see

Well, thanx for that 

peace


----------



## Yetman (May 4, 2010)

Both my xboxes are fucked


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Both my xboxes are fucked



well you sir PWn this thread


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> well you sir PWn this thread


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2010)

My xbox, mega drive 2, and mega cd all still work perfectly?

Do i pwn this thread?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 5, 2010)

I had sex last night. I pwn the internet.


----------



## Yetman (May 5, 2010)

I had sexbox with my broken PS4. I pwn all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

ps3 for games
stereo for music

works well for me. i haven't had sex with either tho


----------



## Ax^ (May 5, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I had sex last night. I pwn the internet.



solo doesn't count


----------



## such and such (May 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ps3 for games
> stereo for music
> 
> works well for me. i haven't had sex with either tho



Do they keep turning you down?


----------



## cliche guevara (May 9, 2010)

Both my Wii's, my PS3 and my 360 are all fine.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Both my xboxes are fucked



Both my shoeboxes are fucked


----------



## METH LAB (May 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ps3 for games
> stereo for music
> 
> works well for me.



Thats fair enough, but the ps3 is supposed to play music cd's and is what i have plugged into my big HD-TV with super dynamic sound.

One of the selling points of the ps3 is that its an 'all in one' thing that does games, music, internet and dvd / blueray so you dont have to have seperate dvd, blueray and music equipment aswell (my front room is quite small)

Ive got a new one as of yesterday and its workin ok, if it breaks again i'll want my money back so i can buy an xbox and dvd player seperate as this is my 3rd ps3 now, the 2nd one was only 8 months old when it broke. 

peace


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 9, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't have a cock. *I have a working vagina. *
> 
> I pwn this thread.



How much do you charge ?


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2010)

I have a PC.  On the rare occasion that something stops working, I can fix/replace/upgrade it myself.  I can use it for games, music, films, telly, internet, and work.  Games are generally a tenner cheaper than console versions, and the graphics are often better.  Many of the games I play have user written mods that aren't available for console versions.  I can get emulators that allow me to play many old games, should I feel the urge to suddenly have a go at something I remember playing 20+ years ago on the Spectrum or an old console.  If anyone pwns this thread, it's me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2010)

You lose points for playing the cliched pc gamer snob...


----------



## Cloud (May 11, 2010)

It's not just the consoles that suffer from sticking a hot running processor and GPU in a small case and expecting it not to overheat.

We bought an Acer mini form factor desktop, the GPU is right under the PSU and it crashes constantly when playing games. Acer wont admit it's a fault cos it's prime stable. I'm pissed off as it was sold as a gaming machine, we are going to have our work cut out trying to get a replacement. They ain't going to admit liability or it would be a huge product recall and the place we got it from wont do a refund unless Acer admit it's a faulty design. Ripped off to the tune of £500 and not much we can do about it.

Avoid small boxes, might be a good idea ripping our your xbox/ps3 internals and sticking them in a ventilated case but thats a bit extreme. It's the only way to keep em blowing thou.

Laptops are wank for gaming too, loads of people who play wow on a laptop in our guild disconnect in raids cos it crashes.

My son has a huge Thermaltake case with 8 fans, sounds like a jumbo taking off but it's been going strong for 5 years, often playing 12 hour stints.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 11, 2010)

Cloud said:


> It's not just the consoles that suffer from sticking a hot running processor and GPU in a small case and expecting it not to overheat.
> 
> We bought an Acer mini form factor desktop, the GPU is right under the PSU and it crashes constantly when playing games. Acer wont admit it's a fault cos it's prime stable. I'm pissed off as it was sold as a gaming machine, we are going to have our work cut out trying to get a replacement. They ain't going to admit liability or it would be a huge product recall and the place we got it from wont do a refund unless Acer admit it's a faulty design. Ripped off to the tune of £500 and not much we can do about it.
> 
> ...



TBH unless you really have no skills or don't know any geeks, then building it yourself is the only way to go for a gaming PC. I'm te kind of person who's shit at DIY and the like, but still just about manage. You don't have to have huge 8 fan case either, a couple of quiet ones do me nicely.

That could be an option for your Acer, provided its a standard motherboard, just buy a cheap case standard desktop case and rehome the internals. Of course you'll lose the warranty, but sounds like your almost past that point anyway.


----------



## Cloud (May 11, 2010)

Global_Stoner said:


> TBH unless you really have no skills or don't know any geeks, then building it yourself is the only way to go for a gaming PC. I'm te kind of person who's shit at DIY and the like, but still just about manage. You don't have to have huge 8 fan case either, a couple of quiet ones do me nicely.
> 
> That could be an option for your Acer, provided its a standard motherboard, just buy a cheap case standard desktop case and rehome the internals. Of course you'll lose the warranty, but sounds like your almost past that point anyway.



Luckily it has a PCI-E slot which is supposed to utilise "hybrid SLI", basically it mizes the onboard GPU with an external card creating a type of SLI.
In my mind this will still crash so I might go with the PCI card and turn off the internal GPU. The problem here is that you are limited to just one ageing PCI card it will accept (6600 i think) and the fact the PSU is probably 275w 

I'm sure the card thing would fix it or even simpler - take the case cover off


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 11, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Luckily it has a PCI-E slot which is supposed to utilise "hybrid SLI", basically it mizes the onboard GPU with an external card creating a type of SLI.
> In my mind this will still crash so I might go with the PCI card and turn off the internal GPU. The problem here is that you are limited to just one ageing PCI card it will accept (6600 i think) and the fact the PSU is probably 275w
> 
> I'm sure the card thing would fix it or even simpler - take the case cover off



Hybrid SLI isn't about performance, but power saving, at least as far as I recall, so you shouldn't have any problems if you switch it off. 

If you got one of these you could then have the choice of graphics card for when that 6600 just wouldn't cut it anymore. Then when the CPU doesn't you wont have to buy a whole new PC. 







Coolermaster Elite 330 Case with 620W PSU £50


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)




----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> What does 'i pwn this thread' mean?


Thought you played games?  



METH LAB said:


> Thats fair enough, but the ps3 is supposed to play music cd's and is what i have plugged into my big HD-TV with super dynamic sound...


Have you set up the sound options on your ps3?  Do you use optical or what?


----------



## METH LAB (May 11, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Thought you played games?
> 
> 
> Have you set up the sound options on your ps3?  Do you use optical or what?



I actually dont play games that much, its a passing interest like.

The sound is just from the HDMI.. is that wrong?? 

Forgive me, tech isnt my strong point.

peace


----------



## Ax^ (May 11, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> I actually dont play games that much, its a passing interest like.
> 
> The sound is just from the HDMI.. is that wrong??
> 
> ...



it'll carry sound to the TV... but thats about it..

 which is annoying if you have a surround sound system


----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2010)

You can connect an optical cable from your PS to  your (hopefully modern) amp etc.

Some also take HDMI and Scart.

In your PS (audio) settings you need to make sure it's all set up nicely - no need to explain that you can have a look and see.


----------

